# Intel D525MW problems (in combination with Sil 3114 SATA-card))



## roddi (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

I have located the booting problems in sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c. I applied this code change (to 9.0-current) to get the boot output attached:


```
---
 sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c |   14 ++++++++++++--
 1 files changed, 12 insertions(+), 2 deletions(-)

diff --git a/sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c b/sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c
index 75d5dbc..e77ffe4 100644
--- a/sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c
+++ b/sys/boot/i386/loader/main.c
@@ -137,6 +137,8 @@ main(void)
 	setenv("console", "nullconsole", 1);
     cons_probe();
 
+    printf("loader - main\n");
+
     /*
      * Initialise the block cache
      */
@@ -168,8 +170,16 @@ main(void)
      * March through the device switch probing for things.
      */
     for (i = 0; devsw[i] != NULL; i++)
-	if (devsw[i]->dv_init != NULL)
-	    (devsw[i]->dv_init)();
+    {
+        if (devsw[i]->dv_init != NULL)
+        {
+            printf("loader - main will init device at index: %d \n", i);
+    	    (devsw[i]->dv_init)();
+            printf("loader - main did init device at index: %d \n", i);
+            (devsw[i]->dv_print)(1);
+	    }
+    }
+    printf("done probing devices\n");
     printf("BIOS %dkB/%dkB available memory\n", bios_basemem / 1024, bios_extmem / 1024);
     if (initial_bootinfo != NULL) {
 	initial_bootinfo->bi_basemem = bios_basemem / 1024;
--
```

Attached are the photos of one SATA drive connected to the 3114 (normal (?) boot) and four SATA drives connected to the 3114. 

The one drive connected case is kind of weird, because disk0 is the disk connected to SATA1 of the mainboard (the one I'm booting from), disk1 is the one disk connected to the Sil3114 and the disk connected to sata0 of the mainboard is missing. 

Looks like the D525MW bios is so broken, that it can not handle more than two HD drives. 

Roddi


----------



## roddi (Jan 31, 2011)

What I actually wanted to know:

Where might this

```
(devsw[i]->dv_init)();
```
call lead to? Maybe I can get some more information out of the called function.

Roddi


----------



## roddi (Feb 5, 2011)

forgot to upload the files...


----------

